# Dry skin/Dandruff



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cocoa is a blk & tan chi... but when I rub his fur or brush him...its like a massive snowstorm on his blk fur... I suppose it is because of dry skin in Winter??? is there anything I can get/buy/feed him to help with the dandruff??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a lot of people give Salmon oil ?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Salmon oil is good, but I have 3 long coats of all ages as you know. My house is very dry and warm during the winter and even with frequent baths dandruff can be a problem . I give my pups scrambled eggs once or twice a week which helps their skin and coats. I also give them 1 salmon fillet (baked and split between them) once a week instead of buying the supplements. They love it and it is so healthy. Lastly I use zodiac shampoo with oatmeal once a month year round. No dandruff on any of my pups!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

no need to buy expensive stuff, vegetable oil helps a lot, also it can be a food allergy, what conses this in dogs its generally grains. 1 tsp a day should heel significantly (mine had dandruff)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jan, just get fish oil pills for people (in every pharmacy). They are typically 1000mg. Give him one a day drained on his food. His dandruff will go away in a couple of weeks.  Then you can go to a maintenance dose of one a couple times a week. He will have beautiful shiny fur before you know it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil - seems to be a miracle worker for black and tan's w/ skin dandruff...1 teaspoon over AM & PM meals. You will want to work up to it slowly tho.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

PR Punk Skater said:


> no need to buy expensive stuff, vegetable oil helps a lot, also it can be a food allergy, what conses this in dogs its generally grains. 1 tsp a day should heel significantly (mine had dandruff)


he is on freeze-dried Raw... so he doesn't get Grains..... 





flippedstars said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil - seems to be a miracle worker for black and tan's w/ skin dandruff...1 teaspoon over AM & PM meals. You will want to work up to it slowly tho.


thanks, I will try this.....I was wanting to buy some EEVO (certain expensive brand) ...so now I have more of a reason to get it now...lol


----------

